# सामान्य मंच > विश्व दर्शन >  ताजमहल की शानदार तस्वीरे

## Chandrshekhar

ताजमहल नाम सुनते ही दिव्य स्वरूप तुरंत ही आंखो के सामने दिख जाता है, ताजमहल की सबसे आश्चर्यजनक  खासियत है की आप इसके बारे मैं जरा सा सोचे, फट से नयन पटल पे इसकी तस्वीर आ जाती है, आईये ओर पास से ताजमहल को देखे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## deshpremi

अच्छे चित्र है

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## Chandrshekhar

वाह ताज वाह ,,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> अच्छे चित्र है


स्वागत है आपका

----------


## Farhan

ताज महल को दूर से देखने में बहुत सुन्दर लगता है पर पास से देखने में उतना मजा नही आता. कला कृति बहुत सुन्दर है और इसका architecture बहुत खूब है

----------


## Badtameez

> ताज महल महताब बाग़ से ......................
> यह मैंने खुद खीचा है ............................


बहुत ही बढिया है। ये सभी चित्र शाम के समय के लगते हैं भाभी।

----------


## komal sharma

> बहुत ही बढिया है। ये सभी चित्र शाम के समय के लगते हैं भाभी।


हाँ देवर जी शाम के वक्त के फोटो है

----------


## deepa rai

क्या खूब  है क्या खूब  है अच्छा सूत्र है।।।।।।

----------


## deepa rai

ताज महल को दूर से देखने में बहुत सुन्दर लगता है पर पास से देखने में उतना मजा नही आता. कला कृति बहुत सुन्दर है

----------


## deepa rai

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है लगे रहिये

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## The Unique

*चादँ भाई तेजोमहालय के बहुत ही सुन्दर और Unique चित्र खोज कर लाये है।शानदार सुत्र के लिए धन्यवाद*

----------


## Chandrshekhar



----------


## love.15

> 


बहुत ही बढिया है

----------


## ingole

> 


ये नजार तो एकदम लाजवाब है मित्र...........नजर ही नहीं हटती है............बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये नजार तो एकदम लाजवाब है मित्र...........नजर ही नहीं हटती है............बहुत बहुत धन्यबाद


जी मित्र सही बोला आपने ,,ये तस्वीर मुझे भी खाश तोर पे बहुत अच्छी लगती है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

http://www.airpano.ru/files/Taj-Mahal-India/2-3

ताजमहल का एकदम अनदेखा 3 d  लूक ब्रेथटेकिंग इञ्जोय ...............क्लिक

----------


## MALLIKA

> http://www.airpano.ru/files/Taj-Mahal-India/2-3
> 
> ताजमहल का एकदम अनदेखा 3 d  लूक ब्रेथटेकिंग इञ्जोय ...............क्लिक


*WOW कमाल की फोटो है !*

----------


## Aeolian

वाह ताज .. वाह .........

----------

